# Jacobfreibergi/Eureka or German Red or ?



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, these fish are about 1.8 years old. Originally bought from a garage breeder in FL and labeled as "German Reds". All the fish were in the same batch.

The first 3 I would consider to be accurate German Reds (or whatever they really are) but the fish in the 4th and 5th pictures doesn't appear to be the same kind. It looks more like a Eureka or a Rubescens or something like that.

What do yall think?

























The mystery fish...

















Thanks,
Austin


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It Looks Like It Could Be The Same Kind To Me, But It's Just At The Bottom Of The Pecking Order (Obviously From All The Damaged Fins) And Just Hasn't Colored Up. This Is Typical When Two Or More Males Of The Same Peacock Species Are Kept In The Same Tank. I'll Bet If You Move Him To His Own Tank For A While To Recover (Looks Like He Probably Doesn't Get Enough Food Either - slightly Sunken Belly), He'll Color Up Like The Others After A Couple Months. Of Course, If You Put Him Back In With The Others, His Coloring Will Probably Fade Again.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

The 1st one looks like a aulonocara rubescens


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First one is a Red Peacock, German/Ruby.

Second one appears to be a Jake type, going by the red in the dorsal, though I can't be 100% positive. I would agree that you can try putting it in another tank to colour up, as it just isn't working out in this tank for him.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like he's getting the **** kicked out of him, You'd have to move him to a separate tank, let him recover, then check his color. Males won't color up properly if they're at the bottom of the pecking order and getting beat on. After recovery, I would not put him back in that tank.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> First one is a Red Peacock, German/Ruby.
> 
> Second one appears to be a Jake type, going by the red in the dorsal, though I can't be 100% positive. I would agree that you can try putting it in another tank to colour up, as it just isn't working out in this tank for him.


how could the first fish be a german/ruby red with blue dorsal, ventral, and anal fins? If they are line bred they should have orange/red. right?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

4RSo said:


> how could the first fish be a german/ruby red with blue dorsal, ventral, and anal fins? If they are line bred they should have orange/red. right?


Line breeding is essentially the breeders choice. Being line bred simply means that particular fish are bred over several generations to accentuate various traits. The standard Ruby Red may have more or less blue, but as it is a line bred fish, it is difficult to fault one or the other. None of these fish are naturally occurring.

I personally like the looks of the colored male in these shots :thumb:


----------

